# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Advanced Search---Help Please

## pelone

I am having less than success when I attempt to use Advanced Search feature on Mandolin Cafe.  Is there a trick to using this search tool.  I am seeking information on a sketch, photo or profile of the dimensions of a compensated bridge.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

What is the exact phrase you're attempting to find? Or more specific and to the point as from what you've written above I'm unsure.

I applaud the fact you actually went to the Advanced page for search. Most people think all searches equate to a Google search engine. It is not, and were it, the company that built this software would have a lot of extra zeroes beyond their current worth. It's not so great used in that fashion. Personally, I have very good luck finding specific information using the Advanced search. 

FYI, I'm moving this to the Software support area of the Forum. Will leave a temporary one day redirect.

And so that I'm clear about this, if anyone wants to use this support request as a place to air search grievances, don't. That's not the purpose of the area.

----------

mrmando

----------


## pelone

I am specifically looking for information on making my own Compensated Bridge.  Perhaps a drawing or photo that has been posted in the past of an example would be immensely helpful to me.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

First off, that term is going to be repeated thousands of times, so strongly suggested you search in Forums, Posts, and Thread Titles only, as such. It returns a tidy search result. But this doesn't have an image search. I'll cover that in a bit. See below:



Note that _compensated bridges_ returns a bit different results. That's pretty undesirable, for sure.

And because this isn't Google, it's not going to recognize typos, misspellings, abbreviations, etc. If what you're looking for is buried somewhere deep in a thread with a different title, a title with a mispelling, this simply isn't going to work. That's where Google comes in.

There's a very good reason Google has more zeroes behind it's net worth than most any other web company, and that's because they've solve a very difficult problem of understanding what people are searching for even when the instructions don't match well. In that case you could enter this in a Google search... or in most browsers you can insert it in the web address field.

site:mandolincafe.com/forum compensated bridge --> or click *here*

That will pick up bridge and bridges, might find other posts inside of threads not aptly named. There should be a display of images for that search in the results or you can click "Images" once you're in Google.

I deleted a previous post from someone that didn't contain proper instructions. This paragraph is for that individual. The way that was posted it'd pick up all instances out of 1,400 classifieds, the Patent database from This Day in History, the Glossary and many other areas of the site. 

Try these and see if this helps, but note, there is not image search per se for this forum. That's a job for Google.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Go to Google.com and search using this line:

building bridge site:mandolincafe.com

You'll most likely find what you're looking for.

If all you want are images click on Images on the Google page.

----------


## pelone

Thank you Paul Hostetter for posting excellent drawing of compensation suggestions.  Your drawing was excellent.  Of course, after finding his past posting I then was pulled down into the rabbit hole and spent two hours delving in to string intonation and the physics of how different gauges of strings for mangos, OMs and mandalas. Very entertaining.  Mandolin Cafe comes through again!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Thank you Paul Hostetter for posting excellent drawing of compensation suggestions.  Your drawing was excellent.  Of course, after finding his past posting I then was pulled down into the rabbit hole and spent two hours delving in to string intonation and the physics of how different gauges of strings for mangos, OMs and mandalas. Very entertaining.  Mandolin Cafe comes through again!


I'm sure Paul would have appreciated that. He left us too soon.

----------

